# whats on your plate ?



## Pascal (Dec 5, 2006)

well as for me I am a vegeterian. I am a very picky eater. Anytime I go anywhere, it can be a restaurant or a family event, I am oh so picky about what I eat, the reason being is because I just cannot fathom the idea of eating meat, fish, poultry or anything thats an animal. eww. Even if anything like that has toughed my food I will lose my appitite. 

These are all the things I eat, and that are healthy for me. 





water water and water
pinto beans
black beans
garbanzo beans
spanish rice
raw spinach
raw tomatoes
raw red and white onions
raw red, yellow and green peppers
oat/wheat bread
plain low fat yogurt 
boiled eggs
pita bread (yummy)
strawberry jelly (yummy)
reduced fat peanut butter (yummy)
m&ms with peanuts
bananas (I should eat way more fruit)

the stuff I stay away from that I love to induldge in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can only have a little of this stuff or my butt will get much bigger)




pizza hut pan pizza
california pizza kitchen pizza 
macaroni and cheese 
hummus (an arabic treat)
desserts at restaurants (especially the chocolate ones)
coca cola 
diet coca cola
cadbury's chocolate bars (just plain heaven)


----------



## lovalotz (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm a veg also...as u may have seen my thread that I made. I'm not as picky as you, but i'm pretty sure that if i had a choice I would be even worse lol


----------



## Katja (Jan 4, 2007)

*I'm an omnivore, but I'm seriously considering getting off red meat.  It's gross.  And pork products.  I don't eat pork.  I've considered a vegetarian lifestyle before, but I can't get over not eating seafood or chicken.  I love both, especially seafood.

As for my plate, I am not a picky eater at all, but I will not eat olives or celery.  I can tolerate any other vegetable.

I love rice, potatos, and bread.  I am a carb woman.  I also love chocolate and crab legs.  Not together of course. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I can't believe you stay away from hummus.  I love that stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*


----------



## uberlicious (Jan 6, 2007)

I eat pretty much everything. Although at the moment I'm lo-carbing, so the only carbs that get through my mouth are those from fruits and veges.


----------



## choseck (Jan 6, 2007)

Basically I'm a very 'clean' eater.

Lots of (and a large variety) of fruits and vegetables.
Whole Grains.
Lean Protein.
Healthy Fats.
Legumes.

Very simple - but very good for you.  And I never walk away from a meal feeling unsatisfied.  I make sure that every food group is covered - it's essential!!!!


----------



## Femme (Jan 7, 2007)

I am not a picky eater at all.  I eat anything but soda's.

and CPK is my second home!


----------



## veilchen (Jan 7, 2007)

Wow, I really get a bad conscience when I read all your healthy regimes! 

My eating habits are ambivalent, on the one hand I'm really picky (I don't eat bananas and generally don't like fruit and veggies much - although at a restaurant I will most likely eat it; what I never eat is ham and meat like deer, duck, lamb as I can't eat something I'd like to pet), on the other hand as long as it's yummy (means: salty, fatty or sweet) fast-food I'll eat it. 

I love potatoes, rice, ice cream, white bread, pizza, pasta, curries, tuna, chips, fries, milk, diet coke and chocolate. Basically, I live on these latter stuff ... I know it's seriously unhealthy, but I hate cooking and rather spend the time it would take to prepare some dish reading 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a bad girl when it comes to my health. Fortunately, I don't have any issues with my weight yet - if any should arise, I'd probably rethink my attitude.


----------



## Miss Jo (Jan 8, 2007)

I've just recently changed my eating habits....swapped white rice for wholemeal and white bread for wholemeal.  Me and my mum are following the Slimming World diet, which was quite hard at first (felt really sick and had bad headaches) because of the sudden change in my eating habits, but its getting much easier.  We fry everything in fry light and my boyfriend even bought me an exercise bike so I have been doing 15 mins every day on that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully I will start to see an improvement soon.  Going for my weigh in on Weds.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 8, 2007)

coffee.
Lots of coffee.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 8, 2007)

haha everything but bbq, peas, and milk chocolate. I know it's weird. But I love lots of different foods....... and I love to cook so I get to experiment as much as I want. I made a cocunut chicken curry last night that was.... delicious....... mmm going to have left overs now.


----------



## Yasien (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm a vegetarian, and have been for 2 & 1/2 years. I found it very hard to switch from meat, so I ended up eating larger portions of the side dishes that I was so used to eating. Which was really bad. So now I have been eating lots of fruits, soups, salads, ect. 

But I still really love mashed potatoes.


----------



## Tyester (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm an omnivore... So we're lookin at:

Beef - steak/ground
Chicken
Eggs - whites/whole
Milk - 2%
Cheese
Tuna - chunk light
BBQ - beef/chicken
Fajitas - beef/chicken
Black Beans
Charro Beans
Peanuts
Cashews
Almonds
Sweet potatoes
Mashed potatoes
Baked potatoes
Oatmeal - mixed fruit/cinnamon/splenda
Whole grain rice
Steamed rice
Whole grain bread
Corn
Grits
Grapejuice
Orangejuice
Broccolli
Green Beans
Carrots
Tomatoes
Lettuce
Ranch Dressing
Raspberry Vinagrette
Tortilla Chips
Avacados - Guacamole!
Pica De Gallo
Sushi
Lo'mien
Hotdogs
Brautwurst
Hill country sausage
Boneless wings - chicken
Pizza - pineapple & canadian bacon / supreme
Omlettes
Pancakes

For dessert every so often:
Donuts
Candy
Chocolate
Ice Cream
Cake


And always H20, minerals and vitamens... There's more, that's just what I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## asnbrb (Jan 18, 2007)

My usual diet:

NO veggies and fruits.  I hate them, even though I love grape juice.  Go figure.  I also hate beef (unless it's thin sliced and cooked shabushabu) and potatoes (other than chips, that is). I dislike any beans except for soybeans.

White rice
Fish (any kind, except for anything with tentacles) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Shoyu
Wasabi
Pork (no bacon)
Chicken
Chocolate (usually milk, no nuts)
Pistachios
Granola Bars (with the peanut butter and chocolate inside)
Cheese
Edamame (I can eat this every day) with rock salt and garlic
tofu (firm, not soft)
Arare (rice snacks)
Saimin
SPAM!!  I LOVE SPAM!! (I'm from Hawai'i, where tons of people eat the stuff)  Damn processed meat is good (I also love vienna sausage with brown sugar and shoyu)
Chicken Curry.  ONLY Chicken.
Errr... There's probably more, but I can't think of it.  I usually stick to a Japanese way of cooking.

My usual snack:
Caeser Salad, no salad.  That's Asiago Cheese, Caeser dressing and croutons.  I'd prefer this over real food or chips or cookies any day. Absolutely no idea if this is healthy though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll add more if I can think of more.


----------



## glamdoll (Jan 19, 2007)

Wow. I eat a considerable amount of meat! I cant help it its so delicious to me.. I love chicken.. n meat tacos n burritos..
I understand that some of u are veg n thats cool u know..
but I personally belive that some animals were put here for our survival.. such as pigs, chickens, cows, n so on.. 
if not why would things such as a cow have the essential stuff for our growth..
but other animals such as chinchilas n other animals that get made into FUR COATS.. well thats just wrong..
I dont see luxuary in killin an animal n wearin its skin..
but yeah thats just me guys.

I want to be healthier.. how do I start on veggies??
I NEVER EVER EVER eat them.. I take vitamins instead..


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 19, 2007)

asnbrb
SPAM!!  I LOVE SPAM!! (I'm from Hawai'i, where tons of people eat the stuff)  Damn processed meat is good (I also love vienna sausage with brown sugar and shoyu)


^^^^Ha ha, I'm from Hawaii too, and I loooove Spam and people think it's strange here.

I eat alot of mixed things:

Shredded wheat
Flat bread with hummus( my hummus is only 50 calories)
Turkey sandwhiches on wheat with munster(sp) cheese
Chicken, beef, fish and pork
Cabbage
Corn Beef Patties
Kimchi
Saimin
Rice
Alot of burritos of all types, I have some sick obession with burritos. 
I have healthy versions and I make my own gaucamole.
Somen
Curry
And because my man is a southern boy, I cook alot of Southern dishes.
I only eat small amounts of those because woo, they are good but bad for you. LOL 
Cheese...we keep big blocks of cheese in this house.
Oooo, BBQ. We make our own sauce. We BBQ just about everything. 

That's what I can think of now. I'm trying to eat healthier, it's hard when you have picky kids.


----------



## Jacq-i (Jan 19, 2007)

Lots of vegetarians here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Me too!

I eat fruits, veggies, drink lots of water and tea. I love whole foods, non evaporated cane sugar, and organic veggie-friendly things. I don't always eat organic foods, but I try to as much as possible.

My weakness is desserts, french fries, and cheese. I'm working on it though.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 19, 2007)

i have given up soda and deep fried foods like french fries,chicken nuggest.. ..etc...

I will not eat:
refried beans
Tortillas
mushrooms
Tuna casserole 
any type of Stroganoff 
anything that appears to be dripping with grease.. ew.
I dont really like scrambled eggs . I used to but . not so much now.


I LOVVEEE
mashed /baked/potatoes
rice -any kind in any form
seafood-*EXcluding *clams,oysters,or squid (anything chewy)
meat-chicken/beef/buffalo/pork 
Veggies (*excluding* brussel sprouts)
Fruits! all of em.. I love me some fruit! esp. citrus fruits
Romaine lettuce
bread
pasta


Gimmie my carbs! lol theres no way I could give up carbs.


----------



## asnbrb (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 

 
_asnbrb
SPAM!!  I LOVE SPAM!! (I'm from Hawai'i, where tons of people eat the stuff)  Damn processed meat is good (I also love vienna sausage with brown sugar and shoyu)


^^^^Ha ha, I'm from Hawaii too, and I loooove Spam and people think it's strange here.
_

 
three cheers for warm Spam musubi with the brown sugar/shoyu mix on it!!

yay!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asnbrb* 

 
_three cheers for warm Spam musubi with the brown sugar/shoyu mix on it!!

yay!_

 
LOL! I'd kill for some Musubi or some Lau Lau or Manapua right now. Mainland living, I get what I can. *sniff*


----------



## asnbrb (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 

 
_LOL! I'd kill for some Musubi or some Lau Lau or Manapua right now. Mainland living, I get what I can. *sniff*_

 
Order it from zippys.com


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asnbrb* 

 
_Order it from zippys.com_

 
Girl, I think I'm being cheap. They are kinda high for a few pieces of Lau Lau and Manapua. lol


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 3, 2007)

I am a vegetarian, and I have a very weird diet. I recently stopped eating carbs and i'm very picky...all I eat is lipgloss, fruit and vegetables, soup, ice cream and haribo.


----------



## Katja (Feb 6, 2007)

glamdoll said:


> I want to be healthier.. how do I start on veggies??
> I NEVER EVER EVER eat them
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Katja (Feb 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_I am a vegetarian, and I have a very weird diet. I recently stopped eating carbs and i'm very picky...all I eat is lipgloss, fruit and vegetables, soup, ice cream and haribo._

 



*Lipgloss.  Lipgloss is consumed daily by all of us. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Things I seldom eat/drink:

Fried foods
Soda 
Steak/Red Meat
Pork products (EWWies)
Beer
Coffee
Rice (I don't know why I don't cook rice, and I'm Asian for love of God)

Things I eat/drink often:

Water
Tea
Cheese
Bread
Pasta
Chicken
Green Beans, Spinach, Potatos, Carrots...
Bananas
Applesauce
Oatmeal
Granola bars
Seafood (minus fishy fish, squid, and sushi)
*


----------

